# TIPPING



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

As I mentioned, I have decided to "toe the company line" regarding tipping. I do not mention it unless I am asked. If asked, I reply......"Tipping is not included and it is not required. I will only accept a tip unless you feel that I provided 5 star service".

For me, to do anything else is not worth damaging my rating, or worse, having a pax email a complaint. So, no "seat signs" or "down rating" a pax for me, insofar as tipping is concerned.

That said, full speed ahead, as far as lobbying for a tip option on the app. After all. Uber had no problem adding the $1 safe rider fee (and that is not even an option). In both cases, Uber could still remain a "cashless" platform.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

You are a lot nicer than me!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

That's pretty much what I do. Interestingly I have found that people going out on Friday and Saturday nights tip the most.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Gotta say guys, last three weeks I've been getting a lot more tips. The 6-7 weeks before that tips never happened. So it seems like people are educating. 

Also, presumably in response to driver dissatisfaction to the removal of the destination or far pickups, uber has extended the parameters of the surge. At least in Denver, anyway.


----------



## dimoko (Aug 5, 2014)

i am with you. i have had a ton of business people who are charging their ride to their company ask if there is a way to tip with the app, but unfortunately i have to tell them no.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I always tell them they're discouraged but always accepted.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Mazda3 said:


> I always tell them they're discouraged but always accepted.


Replace "discouraged" with "optional" and I would bet you get more. No one likes to be discouraged


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't support the whole asking/begging/soliciting of tips that some drivers seem to do.

But, if offered a tip I will now gladly take it. I no longer do the 'decline once, then accept' thing.

Tipping in Boston seems to be rare.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

If you say "discouraged" they will not want to tip you.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm happy to just get paid the going rate, I don't need a tip. However, I hate sitting around doing nothing between customers. Keep me busy and you don't need to tip me.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Hmmm. Here is what is on Uber site. 
"
*Do I Have To Tip My Driver?*
Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.

When using uberTAXI (requesting a ride from a cab via the Uber app, available in select cities), drivers will input the metered fare into the Uber driver application. A default 20% of the metered fare will be automatically added and paid to the driver as a gratuity. You can select the percentage amount of the gratuity by signing into your account at uber.com then clicking the 'Payment' link at the top."

They say no need to tip drivers with any service then turn right around and say you do tip (though the app) Uber Taxi service. I'm not knocking on any Uber taxi drivers. I'm just confused as to what they wrote. Here is what I get from it.

Hey rider you don't have to tip any services except Our Taxi service as We add a tip for you, but you can change it, but you cannot add a tip for any other services through the app. That seems so anal to me. They have the ability to allow a user to tip the Uber taxi through the app, but no way for a rider to add a tip through the app for any other service? Common Man! At least give riders the option in the app to add a tip if they want to without having to pull out cash and hand to the driver. Does that not make sense?


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> I don't support the whole asking/begging/soliciting of tips that some drivers seem to do.
> 
> But, if offered a tip I will now gladly take it. I no longer do the 'decline once, then accept' thing.
> 
> Tipping in Boston seems to be rare.


Because the rates in DC were so low after the rate cut, begging is how driving for Uber started to feel to me in the last few days of driving. A big part of why I quit. The other reasons were 1) increasing numbers of short trips, 2) longer time between pings due to more drivers (could see on pax app), and 3) the feeling that it was only a matter of time until I got in some fender bender (DC drivers are very aggressive) and the insurance game was over.

YMMV

.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't imagine trying to Uber in the DC area. Beltway is a big parking lot pretty much all weekdays during rush hour. I moved from there to Orlando in 2003 as I could not handle that traffic any longer. My visit back this summer to see family there confirmed it has got much worse! 4 hours from Woodbridge, VA to Fredrick, MD on a Friday eve. Yeah no thanks.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> I can't imagine trying to Uber in the DC area. Beltway is a big parking lot pretty much all weekdays during rush hour. I moved from there to Orlando in 2003 as I could not handle that traffic any longer. My visit back this summer to see family there confirmed it has got much worse! 4 hours from Woodbridge, VA to Fredrick, MD on a Friday eve. Yeah no thanks.


If you can stay off the Interstates (95, 395, 66, and the Beltway 495) it is not quite as bad. And not tailgating, flowing with traffic, and taking deep breaths and exhaling slowly really does help.

Plus I used a Garmin I liked (refurbished nüvi 3597 with voice command that worked well for me about 75% of the time) and kept the map updated, supplemented with Google Maps overviews of traffic before starting a trip.

YMMV

.


----------



## Backyardpizza (Aug 12, 2014)

I had a passenger send me $15 viva www.square.com. It's a free way to send money to someone else and it's easier then paypal It made my day.


----------

